# Gdzie jest nvidia-settings?!

## canis_lupus

zainstalowałem nvidia-settings, ale nie mam binarki nvidia-settings. Dawniej była.

```
es matching nvidia-settings... ]

* Contents of media-video/nvidia-settings-256.52:

/usr

/usr/include

/usr/include/NVCtrl

/usr/include/NVCtrl/NVCtrl.h

/usr/include/NVCtrl/NVCtrlLib.h

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/libXNVCtrl.a
```

```
equery f nvidia-settings

[ Searching for packages matching nvidia-settings... ]

* Contents of media-video/nvidia-settings-260.19.29:

/usr

/usr/include

/usr/include/NVCtrl

/usr/include/NVCtrl/NVCtrl.h

/usr/include/NVCtrl/NVCtrlLib.h

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/libXNVCtrl.a
```

nvidia-drivers mam 270.18, ale to chyba nie ma znaczenia. 

Czy w tym pakiecie cos sie pozmieniało? Flag nie ma żadnych. Jak odzyskać binarkę?

----------

## one_and_only

W nvidia-drivers:

```

    if ! use gtk; then

        elog "USE=gtk controls whether the nvidia-settings application"

        elog "is installed. If you would like to use it, enable that"

        elog "flag and re-emerge this ebuild. media-video/nvidia-settings"

        elog "no longer installs nvidia-settings but only installs the"

        elog "associated user space libraries."

    fi

```

----------

